

Show HN: Find It Fast - akumpf
http://news.fiddlewax.com/post/87691133229/find-it-fast-staying-motivated-to-keep-a

======
akumpf
Just curious, is it wrong to ask for a HackerNews upvote at the end of an
write-up?

